# Ontario New Adventure.



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

Buddy and I tent camp with 17' boat and fished White Lake east of Wawa for 7 years, fishing walleye and it is just awesome. Looking foe new adventure in N Ontario as a change. Also have done LOW. So far we looked at Dogtooth lake and area in N East Ontario. Any info will be great.

Thanks, 
Wally28


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

Havent done any fishing fishing in Canada except for simcoe but Mike Borger has a wealth of information on his website


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/


----------



## mi trout slayer (Feb 9, 2017)

wally28 said:


> Buddy and I tent camp with 17' boat and fished White Lake east of Wawa for 7 years, fishing walleye and it is just awesome. Looking foe new adventure in N Ontario as a change. Also have done LOW. So far we looked at Dogtooth lake and area in N East Ontario. Any info will be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wally28


We go out of Nakina to outpost camps to the north of there and find that to be exciting and great fishing.
Just went to Kayedon Lake last year on the Ogoki River, caught numerous walleye and pike, but struck out on brookies.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Mi trout did you catch any smallmouth?


----------



## mi trout slayer (Feb 9, 2017)

Walleye Wizard said:


> Mi trout did you catch any smallmouth?


They don't have smallmouth bass there.
I actually just booked another trip up on the Ducey River with Seven Lakes Wilderness Outfitters. They claim to have good brook trout in the river and great walleye and pike in the lake. Will see.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Have you looked at lady Evelyn lake? Lots of walleye, decent numbers of smallies and pike. Nothing huge, although I've got a few 28-30" eyes there.. mainly 14-18",, but you can get into numbers. Several camping spots on the lake. Easy fishing 1/4oz jig and worm bouncing off bottom.


----------



## mi trout slayer (Feb 9, 2017)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Have you looked at lady Evelyn lake? Lots of walleye, decent numbers of smallies and pike. Nothing huge, although I've got a few 28-30" eyes there.. mainly 14-18",, but you can get into numbers. Several camping spots on the lake. Easy fishing 1/4oz jig and worm bouncing off bottom.


Where is that lake? Is that a drive to lake or fly in?


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

North eastern Ontario. About 90 minutes north of north bay. Boat in lake


----------

